# Buying a GCC Bengal



## Rainmaker-1 (Mar 29, 2010)

***

This was an inquiry about a "retrofitted" or "Non-standard" unit. 

Sorry for the confusion....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Rainmaker-1 said:


> I'm buying it directly from GCC. Does anyone have any experience with this machine? I've decided on this rather than the Expert 24 since its a servo motor drive rather than a stepper. Also it should be of higher quality overall...
> 
> Please comments?


Thats interesting,, last time I checked GCC only sold to dealers... the bengal is a striped down version of the Puma, does not have a optical eye, its a very sturdy unit, this should do you very well


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We have worked with several models of GCC cutters. All have been good to work with and seem like reliable machines.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

plan b said:


> Thats interesting,, last time I checked GCC only sold to dealers.



Not all the time..


----------



## Rainmaker-1 (Mar 29, 2010)

This was an inquiry about a "retrofitted" or "Non-standard" unit. 

Sorry for the confusion....


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Like you I have considered the GCC or the Copum CP-2500 for $750 and $10 shipping.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice thing about the Bengal not only does it have servo motors and tracking up to 10 feet but also you get the Great cut software with it, with the Copam you will need to get sign-x which is a subscription,,


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Does the Bengal have the feed roller exposed most of its width?

The Copum dont. Your limited to windows exposing the roller.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

34Ford said:


> Does the Bengal have the feed roller exposed most of its width?
> 
> The Copum dont. Your limited to windows exposing the roller.


Do you mean the area that the pinch rollers lock onto?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Well the actual shaft that rolls on the bottom.

Not the top rubber pinch rollers.

Some cutters has virtually all of the feed roller exposed so you can slide the top pinch rollers to just about any width of vinyl.

The Copam only has slots exposing the feed roller. So your limited to these areas to put the pinch roller. If only there was a close up pic of one.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

34Ford said:


> Well the actual shaft that rolls on the bottom.
> 
> Not the top rubber pinch rollers.
> 
> ...


I understand your question now.

The GCC Bengal has certain areas that you are able to lock the pinch rollers down onto, marked by a White area above the roller.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nick is correct and this is true for the GCC Puma line and the Jaguar line


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like its the same as the Copam then.

You can only put the pinch rollers in certain ares.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

34Ford said:


> Sounds like its the same as the Copam then.
> 
> You can only put the pinch rollers in certain ares.


Except that its servo motor driven and excellent tracking guar. to 10 feet , I think the Copam has about 5 open spaces where the grit rollers are exposed.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

5 open spaces on the Copam. I knew that.

So is the Bengal have these open spaces also, or are you able to slide the pinch rollers to anywhere?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

34Ford said:


> 5 open spaces on the Copam. I knew that.
> 
> So is the Bengal have these open spaces also, or are you able to slide the pinch rollers to anywhere?


You can slide them to anywhere that there is a white area above.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I see now. Thats the same as the Copam then. Desiginated spots.

So the servo motors is the plus here.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, that and the optic eye.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Nick Horvath said:


> Yes, that and the optic eye.


No optic eye with the Bengal, that starts with the Puma III


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I may go with a Bengal.

Anyone get it to work with Windows 7 x64?


----------

